# A couple pics of my young birds



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

here are a few pictures of my young birds and one of my breeders

http://s195.photobucket.com/albums/z136/StoN3d420/new pics 2-6-09/


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

You've got some beauties there! Please keep those pictures coming!

Terry


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2009)

Beautiful! I especially like that pale red one, just stunning!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

they look really nice ED, I think you must be a natural with pigeons.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

That's some mighty fine looking birds you got there..........LOL
For real though, they DO look good. It's obvious that you're taking good care of them. Those last two picks of the "almost" feathered baby with it's wing stretched out is looking like "what the heck is this dude doing to me?".......LOL


----------



## bluebirdsnfur (Jan 20, 2009)

really nice photos, StoN3d. I like your birds, look very well cared for.

BTW . . . how the heck did you get your photos out of photobucket. I cant get mine downloaded to this forum . . . only photos from windows live photo gallery when I click browse????


----------



## merryg2 (Feb 1, 2009)

I like that one which is in your hand. Really beautiful ... oh boy I want to touch and want to give warm feeling of my hand to them. 

They are really beautiful ... I am sure you are enjoying their time.


----------

